# Male/Female Red Jewel. ID an unknown African



## neilh (Apr 25, 2008)

I have no idea what sex my 2 jewels are. Some say bright red is male, some say bright red is female :-? Possibly dom and sub dom males? Both look to be fully grown and are in the region of 10-12cm.

And then I got 2 new cichlids Saturday, but did not get a scientific name. They were sold as Red Empress but look nothing like it. Apologies for the **** pics, was really tough to get them to sit still. I gather they are Haps (Reddish head with striped blue body)?


----------



## neilh (Apr 25, 2008)

Found the blue and red, Aulonocara Nyassae "German red"

Any idea on the sexes of my red jewels?


----------

